# taking cwd for a walk??



## niliano_05 (May 7, 2009)

hi,

I have always wondred can u take an adult cwc to the park on a harness? If so where can you get them? Always wanted to do it but was unsure


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

No! They are not a dog!


----------



## niliano_05 (May 7, 2009)

ok lol


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

i do.... i made my own harness and let them have a run around on a nice day!
they climb the trees, and bask in the sun
whats the problem with taking them out?


----------



## superjacko (May 25, 2009)

i've got a HAMSTER harness and lead for my tegu while shes small, just for in the garden though and i havn't used it yet. makes you wonder who would actually take a hamster for a walk on a lead??


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

i madew mine out of vynl. just cut the shape out, no sewing
i copied the dimentions from ones for sale online, made for a beardie.
one website says the exact inches ect
but for my CWD i made it a bit smaller and stiched up the front a bit to hold him in tighter since they are so slim... 
so it hugged his chest better


----------



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

*Walking your CGD*

I def wouldnt I wouldnt put it in a harness and put walk it in me garden. It could pick up allsorts specially if you have dogs and let them do business in the garden. Even cats that aint ya own can do stuff in the garden let alone take it to a park.

I wouldnt risk the health of your dragon hun cause it could pick up allsorts.


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

it does them good to get them out... i really dont see the problem?
since real UV is 3 times better than a tube, i must be better
ok be careful about were you put him but really?
i have always taken my beardies and him out for a little trek.
so have many others here
iv never had an issue


----------



## Pyro (Dec 18, 2008)

best bet if you want it to have a run about is buy or build a 'rabbit run' type thing... Gives it room to run in the sun without the possibility of an escapee


----------



## niliano_05 (May 7, 2009)

cool cool. Well mine isnt a adult it is about 6 inches long so u think to small?


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

i take both my iggys out with me every where on there harnesses,i got mine off ebay there made of soft leather,and they are easy on the reptile,look under reptile harnesses on ebay i think i paid about a fiver each,my iggs love coming out and also recognize the harnesses and get all excited when i get them out,just like a dog and a lead,,they come in various sizes and if you email them i pretty sure they make them custom too: victory:


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

thisis one i made for my CWD... excuse the state of him, hes a bit of a rescue, but doing really well 
although i ended making that one too big haha hes put alot of weight on since tho
the ones i made for the beardies fit perfect and look tidy.
the vynl is so soft its really easy to use and on the CWD
he know what it is now so when i pick it up he runs at me so i can put it on lol


----------



## Scarlet_Rain (Jan 16, 2009)

JustJordan said:


> it does them good to get them out... i really dont see the problem?
> since real UV is 3 times better than a tube, i must be better
> ok be careful about were you put him but really?
> i have always taken my beardies and him out for a little trek.
> ...


Yeah I take the beardys out, we did try taking the argus out but she would not co-operate with harness lol, They can be harness trained but she was too old by then haha.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

I've just got an outside enclosure for my CWD


----------



## Domizzard (Apr 23, 2009)

lizard wizard said:


> i take both my iggys out with me every where on there harnesses,i got mine off ebay there made of soft leather,and they are easy on the reptile,look under reptile harnesses on ebay i think i paid about a fiver each,my iggs love coming out and also recognize the harnesses and get all excited when i get them out,just like a dog and a lead,,they come in various sizes and if you email them i pretty sure they make them custom too: victory:


Dont harness' on iggy's damage there spines/spikes ?
just something i heard about them


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

Domizzard said:


> Dont harness' on iggy's damage there spines/spikes ?
> just something i heard about them


well if you make them so they dont wrap around the spines, but go upwars from the neck, they are fine... same with CWD


----------



## Domizzard (Apr 23, 2009)

JustJordan said:


> well if you make them so they dont wrap around the spines, but go upwars from the neck, they are fine... same with CWD


fair enough 
are they complete escape proof im assuming?? 
any chance of a picture of yours or one similar? pleeeease :flrt:
i have always been interested in harness' for when my iggs are older but i thought they done too much damage to risk.

: victory:


----------



## pipster (Nov 22, 2008)

i've got a rabbit run for my beardie that i've stapled round with green mesh and you can also body harnesses for reps


----------



## BellaCullen (Apr 23, 2009)

my mate used her kids old travel cot with mesh on the top, cause all 4 sides let the sun in but there isn't any place they can get loose!

my iggy has a harness, had him in it twice he fights to get it on but he is like that anyway he is a very nervous iggy since he wasn't he best treated before i got him


----------



## niliano_05 (May 7, 2009)

JustJordan said:


> well if you make them so they dont wrap around the spines, but go upwars from the neck, they are fine... same with CWD



That cool. Would it be possible for you to make me one for some cash? Im not arty farty lol


----------



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

*Why dont you get......*

A wire hamster cage thats what I keep mine in for the garden put a branch in and can fill the bottom tray with water.


----------



## niliano_05 (May 7, 2009)

could try that, but i was going to use harness to also teach it to calm down more around me


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

Mine love a day out.


----------



## PrincessBlondie (Jun 18, 2009)

Ferret1959 said:


> Mine love a day out.


 
Thats the most AWESOME pic Ive ever seen lol!!! Such a great idea to let em out for a while!!


----------



## niliano_05 (May 7, 2009)

did u buy or make those harnesses?


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

I remeber in the early 80's there was a TV advert witha model taking a WD for a walk on a lead!

Mine have been in the greenhouse for a couple of weeks now - they hide in the pond when it gets too hot.

I think the risks of letting these things outside is minimal, and no more than for having a cat/dog/rabbit/budgie/tortoise outside. There must surely be benefits to exposure to natural UV.


----------



## niliano_05 (May 7, 2009)

exactly and where it been so hot lately thought be good idea but mine arent adult yet so im wondering what size should getnxs possibly?


----------



## scotty123 (Sep 16, 2007)

my WD trys to eat anything and everything... i have to be carful letting him roam my room, its my worst fear that he trys to eat something he shouldnt and becomes inpacted...

i perosnally would risk it, if i was going to let them out side id build some sort of flexarium and put it on the grass


----------



## Mosha (Mar 6, 2009)

Mine go outside on patio table in a RUD with the lid off. Next doors cat has a real interest in eating them. so I have to watch them at all times. 
The leads r cool! I didnt think it was possible to walk your rep :lol2:


----------



## niliano_05 (May 7, 2009)

i knew you could but didnt no bout wd's


----------



## Josh96 (Jul 25, 2009)

Loool, i used a ferret harness for my 2 year old iguana


----------



## shonny (Apr 20, 2009)

i have a roof terrace with a large paddling pool on it that i put my cwd in every so often..they seem to like paddling in it and basking in the sun..tey cant get out of it as there 2 small so it works quite well..wen there older i may get a harness n take them out but im not to sure if they may catch something wen there out! x


----------



## scotty110788 (May 11, 2009)

There was something in the news back about walking them on lead, some bloke kept taking his to the metrocentre shopping and that until they banned him lol


----------



## Scarlet_Rain (Jan 16, 2009)

Bristol is perfect for taking them out, tons of open clean areas and lots of sun!


----------

